# Ferguson leaving Man Utd



## Sharktooth (May 8, 2013)

Announcement expected today. Moyes or The Special One as replacement?


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (May 8, 2013)

Sharktooth said:



			Announcement expected today. Moyes or The Special One as replacement?
		
Click to expand...

He'll never leave unless he takes I'll. it'll be a sad day for football and man Utd's downfall. Who else could win the title with a bunch of average joe's. RVP and Rooney excluded


----------



## Birchy (May 8, 2013)

From what ive heard he is just having a break until the start of next season due to a hip operation.

P.S Moyes is nowhere near good enough imo.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 8, 2013)

Has to be Moyes.
Man U without a Scotsman in charge just would not be right.


----------



## dazzio78 (May 8, 2013)

Confirmed...SAF to retire at the end of the season!


----------



## bladeplayer (May 8, 2013)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Has to be Moyes.
Man U without a Scotsman in charge just would not be right.
		
Click to expand...

Avril is still looking for a job isn't he ?


----------



## Papas1982 (May 8, 2013)

kev_off_the_tee said:



			He'll never leave unless he takes I'll. it'll be a sad day for football and man Utd's downfall. Who else could win the title with a bunch of average joe's. RVP and Rooney excluded
		
Click to expand...

Not a UTD fan, but I'd hardly call Dea Gea, Vidic, Evra, Nani, Kagawa, little pea average Joes. That said, Fergie without doubt the greatest manager seen on these shores. Special One to take over, poor Chelsea fans must be crying into their shreddies this morning!


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 8, 2013)

Won't be Moyes - no experience managing with a big budget or in the champions league. Could be Neil Lennon......


----------



## bladeplayer (May 8, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			Won't be Moyes - no experience managing with a big budget or in the champions league
		
Click to expand...

Hope its not David Moyes .. Just wondering if Jose fits the Man Utd image & attitude tho .. no one bigger than the club .. Jose reckons he's bigger & better than everyone .. & no offence meant to UTD they may be the best Team in England & prob the UK but if JM couldn't win the Champions League with that Real Madrid team , he defo couldn't win it with the current UTD team


----------



## Paul_Stewart (May 8, 2013)

I knew it was real a couple of hours ago when I heard Joel Glazer was in town.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 8, 2013)

Lesser teams (Chelsea) have won the champions league, and just look at this years league vu to see that anyone can win a cup. League form is bread and butter and Mourinho is tops when it comes to that. I also think he's been bridge building with united. Re his comments after 1/4 final matches. Must be tough for Fergie. Moyes and Jose to of his most rrespected colleagues!


----------



## pokerjoke (May 8, 2013)

Im gutted this morning,worried is not the word.
Im sure Sir Alex will have some roll upstairs[hopefully].
Moyes as has been said wont be able to handle it imo,he has no experience in big budgets
and will he really be able to attract the big stars.
It certainly does point to the special one[as he likes to call himself]seems like the timing
is all right.
However Utd need stability and another long term appointment.
Could be a interesting few days.
Would be great if Ronaldo came back though.:mmm:


----------



## One Planer (May 8, 2013)

Think this one will make "The Special One" consider his future very carefully.

Blue or red?

Makes you wonder if he had a little insider information with him looking to move on from Madrid and now SAF confirms his retirement.

Coincidence?


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 8, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			Hope its not David Moyes .. Just wondering if Jose fits the Man Utd image & attitude tho .. no one bigger than the club .. Jose reckons he's bigger & better than everyone .. & no offence meant to UTD they may be the best Team in England & prob the UK but *if JM couldn't win the Champions League with that Real Madrid team , he defo couldn't win it with the current UTD team*

Click to expand...

hmm... of course he did win it with porto and inter! 

Just remembered Moyes has been procrastinating over his new Everton deal for ages..... maybe he knew something we didn't?


----------



## bladeplayer (May 8, 2013)

Wonder whats the story with the boy leaving Bayern Munich ??


----------



## road2ruin (May 8, 2013)

I would be very surprised if the next manager isn't already in place (to a certain degree). I cannot see SAF leaving the club without having ensured that everything is sorted.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 8, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			Wonder whats the story with the boy leaving Bayern Munich ??
		
Click to expand...

He's retiring so won't be him. For me it'll a mourinho. What with the rumours of a Ronaldo return to uTD I reckon he'd only be willing if Fergie or Jose was to be in charge.


----------



## cookelad (May 8, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			Just remembered Moyes has been procrastinating over his new Everton deal for ages..... maybe he knew something we didn't?
		
Click to expand...

It's where my money's going I'll bet Moyes and Ferguson have been chatting for a couple of months!


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 8, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			Hope its not David Moyes .. Just wondering if Jose fits the Man Utd image & attitude tho .. no one bigger than the club .. Jose reckons he's bigger & better than everyone .. & no offence meant to UTD they may be the best Team in England & prob the UK but if JM couldn't win the Champions League with that Real Madrid team , he defo couldn't win it with the current UTD team
		
Click to expand...

Neither could Fergie:thup:


----------



## Sharktooth (May 8, 2013)

My money is on Moyes with Ferguson upstairs to help out. I think Charlton is still upstairs at Old Trafford. Can't see Manu taking a foreign manager unless it was Mourinho. Can't see it being Lenny either.

Maybe Ally McCoist will get the job :rofl::rofl:


----------



## mikeb4 (May 8, 2013)

who ever takes over has obviously got massive shoes to fill, Sir Alex has done a fantastic job, as he did at Aberdeen, maybe Sir Alex will want to come back and manage the club he most enjoyed playing for Dunfermline ! I reckon Moyes (ex Dunfermline) will get the job he has done well at Everton and this is the next step for him, imo Sir Alex spoke to Moyes months ago about succeeding him.


----------



## In_The_Rough (May 8, 2013)

Moyes is nowhere near good enough for UTD, very overated manager IMO. Jose would be my choice if I were a UTD fan. Suspect Manure have known about this allseason though and a replacement has been in place for a while.


----------



## CMAC (May 8, 2013)

a few with short memories, remember 3 seasons in a row with no silverware?, fans at the games with banners calling for his resignation?
Certainly the most successful manager, other clubs will fire with 1 bad season never mind 3! maybe MU had the long term in mind over the quick fixes giving a manager time to build a successful team.

The special one seemed particularly friendly with Sir Alex recently, won't be surprised if it's him


----------



## Papas1982 (May 8, 2013)

In_The_Rough said:



			Moyes is nowhere near good enough for UTD, very overated manager IMO. Jose would be my choice if I were a UTD fan. Suspect Manure have known about this allseason though and a replacement has been in place for a while.
		
Click to expand...

no way was this known at start if season. Fergie wouldn't of retired if that hadn't won league. Not in his nature. As for Moyes, if challenging for Europe on a championship budget is overrated then I can't think of many prem teams with better managers??!


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 8, 2013)

Who ever they get its a gamble,if utd wanted Jose I'm sure they'd av made a move for him. Agree that utd av known this for a while.
My money would be on Moyes. Wether he could step up to the next level or not only time will tell.


----------



## Snelly (May 8, 2013)

First Thatcher dies, then Ferguson retires.  

Somewhere, there is a Scouser with a lamp and one wish left.


----------



## One Planer (May 8, 2013)

Snelly said:



			First Thatcher dies, then Ferguson retires.  

Somewhere, there is a Scouser with a lamp and one wish left.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Andy808 (May 8, 2013)

Could be interesting for the next manager as Fergie is moving upstairs so he'll still be there. 

I think Jose will get it as it's amazing timing with him saying he's wants to leave RM.


----------



## Sharktooth (May 8, 2013)

Snelly said:



			First Thatcher dies, then Ferguson retires.  

Somewhere, there is a Scouser with a lamp and one wish left.
		
Click to expand...

Good one!


----------



## blackpuddinmonster (May 8, 2013)

Got told this 30 min ago by a city fan. At first i thought he had won the lotto the way he was bouncing about. :rofl:
Not a good morning for Chelsea fans me thinks, or is it ?
Here's a curve ball for you. A duel posting, Moyse and Gary Neville, unlikely i know but Nev: is still doing his badges, so he still sees' his own future in management not just punditry.
Be kind people i support Bury so don't know much about footy


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 8, 2013)

DarthVega said:



			a few with short memories, remember 3 seasons in a row with no silverware?, fans at the games with banners calling for his resignation?
Certainly the most successful manager, other clubs will fire with 1 bad season never mind 3! maybe MU had the long term in mind over the quick fixes giving a manager time to build a successful team.

The special one seemed particularly friendly with Sir Alex recently, won't be surprised if it's him
		
Click to expand...

Youve got a long memory! one goal from the sack before it all began.
26 years ok maybe 23 glorious years and 3 poor ones! But its a great big thank you from my :clap: :clap: :whoo:
#champions #13premierleague #knockedoffthereperch all unthinkable way back when.
Director and ambassordor now. :thup: 

whoever comes in theres a big pair of boots to fill maybe if its klopps and he brings lewandonski it'll be in a swap for rooney?

maybe CR7 and the special one?

Maybe moyes and baines?

the possibilites go on......


----------



## In_The_Rough (May 8, 2013)

Papas1982 said:



			no way was this known at start if season. Fergie wouldn't of retired if that hadn't won league. Not in his nature. As for Moyes, if challenging for Europe on a championship budget is overrated then I can't think of many prem teams with better managers??!
		
Click to expand...

So Fergies retirement was dependent on them winning a league title!! do me a favour this will have been decided ages ago so they can look for a new manager and get him in as soon as the season ends so he can look at the summer transfer plans. With regards to Moyes he has not got into europe since the start of the 08 season no has he ever looked like doing since. Granted they finished 4th 1 season to get into champs league but flopped in the qualifying stage losing to the spanish giants Villareal neither has he won 1 single trophy since he joined Everton despite this season having the easiest route in the FA cup losing at home to the mighty Wigan also he has never even threatened in the league cup.The style of football he plays is awful as well. Not exactly a great record and would be replaceable at Everton. Does seem funny him not signing a new contract though so would not be shocked if UTD have him lined up


----------



## blackpuddinmonster (May 8, 2013)

Snelly said:



			First Thatcher dies, then Ferguson retires.  

Somewhere, there is a Scouser with a lamp and one wish left.
		
Click to expand...

Posting of the week. Brilliant. :whoo:


----------



## bladeplayer (May 8, 2013)

In_The_Rough said:



			Moyes is nowhere near good enough for UTD, very overated manager IMO. Jose would be my choice if I were a UTD fan. Suspect Manure have known about this allseason though and a replacement has been in place for a while.
		
Click to expand...

Very Over rated ? ? Im an Everton fan & honestly hope he stays .. I appreciate the Man U job is massive & maybe Moyes aint the man for it .. but to say David Moyes is over rated as a manager ? im sorry I find that puzzling

Craig Brown knew a few months ago, alex wrote to him wishing him a good retirement & saying he just beat him to it , so UTD knew for a while...


----------



## Papas1982 (May 8, 2013)

In_The_Rough said:



			So Fergies retirement was dependent on them winning a league title!! do me a favour this will have been decided ages ago so they can look for a new manager and get him in as soon as the season ends so he can look at the summer transfer plans. With regards to Moyes he has not got into europe since the start of the 08 season no has he ever looked like doing since. Granted they finished 4th 1 season to get into champs league but flopped in the qualifying stage losing to the spanish giants Villareal neither has he won 1 single trophy since he joined Everton despite this season having the easiest route in the FA cup losing at home to the mighty Wigan also he has never even threatened in the league cup.The style of football he plays is awful as well. Not exactly a great record and would be replaceable at Everton. Does seem funny him not signing a new contract though so would not be shocked if UTD have him lined up
		
Click to expand...

Ok, so firstly if memory serves me Villarreal went to semis that year, not too bad. Secondly. Fergie will have chosen to retire, not been retired so YES it will have been entirely dependant on a trophy win, (do yiu seriously think fergie would leave on a low)? Also, Moyes may be willing to wait on it. But I doubt mourinho would of been happy to wait in the wings. Lots of managers have t won things and still get a shot. The fact Moyes is so easily disregarded epitomises the problems in the English game. And I'll say again. The record that Everton have under Moyes has been done on a championship budget.


----------



## Piece (May 8, 2013)

Benitez is looking for a top job... :rofl:


----------



## road2ruin (May 8, 2013)

"Sky Sports understands that Manchester United will announce their next managerial appointment in next 48 hours"


----------



## bladeplayer (May 8, 2013)

road2ruin said:



			"Sky Sports understands that Manchester United will announce their next managerial appointment in next 48 hours"
		
Click to expand...

That's bad form if the manager is currently in a job isn't it ? Has the Spanish season ended yet ?, would hope if it was DM he would wait til season is over before he would let that happen


----------



## Birchy (May 8, 2013)

Would be shocked if United replaced Fergie with Moyes. Just nowhere near good enough imo.

All these people saying Moyes has a cracking record on a championship budget is cobblers, how many Championship teams buy players for Â£15 million?


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 8, 2013)

Moyes 1/3 favourite
Jose 3/1 2nd


----------



## Papas1982 (May 8, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			That's bad form if the manager is currently in a job isn't it ? Has the Spanish season ended yet ?, would hope if it was DM he would wait til season is over before he would let that happen
		
Click to expand...

Guess that rules out Klopp, can't envisage him wanting it released before he manages in champs league final.


----------



## In_The_Rough (May 8, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			Very Over rated ? ? Im an Everton fan & honestly hope he stays .. I appreciate the Man U job is massive & maybe Moyes aint the man for it .. but to say David Moyes is over rated as a manager ? im sorry I find that puzzling

Craig Brown knew a few months ago, alex wrote to him wishing him a good retirement & saying he just beat him to it , so UTD knew for a while...
		
Click to expand...

It is obvious to me that this has been known for a long time like I and yourself say, anyone that cannot see this is either blinkered or very naive. If your happy with Moyes then fair play to you but at the end of the day during his 11 years at the club he has won diddly squat. Also if he is that good why has no other club made a move for him during his 11 years in charge. Not once has he been approached for any other job. Newspapers and media have linked him to jobs granted but never has another team been in for him.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 8, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Would be shocked if United replaced Fergie with Moyes. Just nowhere near good enough imo.

All these people saying Moyes has a cracking record on a championship budget is cobblers, how many Championship teams buy players for Â£15 million?
		
Click to expand...

his net spend in last 5 years is -3m per season, the fact he blows all his budget is a credit to him being willing to stake it on one player. My teams, SAINTS have spent more than them in last 5 years and we were playing league one. 
I'm not really sure how Moyes is meant to prove himself without being given the chance. The fact people tout loudrop for top jobs after one season just makes me cringe. All because if his name as a player (how many top managers were top players)?


----------



## Doh (May 8, 2013)

Reading between the lines it sounds to me like everything is done and dusted with whoever they have lined up to replace SAF. My Head says Moyes my heart says Mourinho. But then again could be neither, stranger things have happened.


----------



## Sharktooth (May 8, 2013)

Apparently Giggs doing his coaching badges now. The plot thickens...


----------



## cookelad (May 8, 2013)

Snelly said:



			First Thatcher dies, then Ferguson retires.  

Somewhere, there is a Scouser with a lamp and one wish left.
		
Click to expand...

Gets my vote for Post of the Year 2013!


----------



## In_The_Rough (May 8, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Would be shocked if United replaced Fergie with Moyes. Just nowhere near good enough imo.

All these people saying Moyes has a cracking record on a championship budget is cobblers, how many Championship teams buy players for Â£15 million?
		
Click to expand...

Hooray finally somebody singing on the same hymn sheet as myself. I cannot see what the fuss about Moyes is either, good point with regards to his budget as well, Baines,Jelavic,Mirallas,Jagielka not exactly bargain basement is it


----------



## In_The_Rough (May 8, 2013)

Papas1982 said:



			his net spend in last 5 years is -3m per season, the fact he blows all his budget is a credit to him being willing to stake it on one player. My teams, SAINTS have spent more than them in last 5 years and we were playing league one. 
I'm not really sure how Moyes is meant to prove himself without being given the chance. The fact people tout loudrop for top jobs after one season just makes me cringe. All because if his name as a player (how many top managers were top players)?
		
Click to expand...

Laudrup has won a trophy, remind me what Moyes has won in 11 years?


----------



## Grumps (May 8, 2013)

He was pushed.  The board refused to sanction the extra payments for the new refs on the goal line !!!


----------



## Jdb2005 (May 8, 2013)

People who say moyes isn't good enough for united are wrong. He also fits united ethos & principles . Mourinho doesn't.

And to say he's win diddly squat is right. But he was never going to win the league, was he? He reached 4 semi finals and a final when Everton got beat by Chelsea . He's an extremely good manager and if united and from what I've listened to today ex players and current rate him who are we to question the appointment. Just sit back and be proved wrong or right.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 8, 2013)

In_The_Rough said:



			Laudrup has won a trophy, remind me what Moyes has won in 11 years?[

Di matteo won champions league, do you honestly think that makes him better than Wenger (who hasn't).
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 8, 2013)

In_The_Rough said:



			It is obvious to me that this has been known for a long time like I and yourself say, anyone that cannot see this is either blinkered or very naive. If your happy with Moyes then fair play to you but at the end of the day during his 11 years at the club he has won diddly squat. Also if he is that good why has no other club made a move for him during his 11 years in charge. Not once has he been approached for any other job. Newspapers and media have linked him to jobs granted but never has another team been in for him.
		
Click to expand...

Good point,I've nothing against Moyes & maybe if he goes to utd he'll do a good job. But no trophies in 11 years. & people talk about him working on a limited budget,obviously he can't compete with utd/city/Chelsea in the transfer market but he's hardly had to run Everton on a shoe string budget.


----------



## In_The_Rough (May 8, 2013)

Papas1982 said:





In_The_Rough said:



			Laudrup has won a trophy, remind me what Moyes has won in 11 years?[

Di matteo won champions league, do you honestly think that makes him better than Wenger (who hasn't).
		
Click to expand...

In Chelsea fans eyes yes

Click to expand...


----------



## Birchy (May 8, 2013)

Papas1982 said:



			his net spend in last 5 years is -3m per season, the fact he blows all his budget is a credit to him being willing to stake it on one player. My teams, SAINTS have spent more than them in last 5 years and we were playing league one. 
I'm not really sure how Moyes is meant to prove himself without being given the chance. The fact people tout loudrop for top jobs after one season just makes me cringe. All because if his name as a player (how many top managers were top players)?
		
Click to expand...

Its not all about money and transfers though is it? Moyes has played the same tactics for Everton since he has been there, press high with one up front and plenty behind the ball and be hard to beat. You need to be more flexible and just running your nads off and working hard isnt enough.

You need to be better to win at the highest level imo and Moyes hasnt shown me enough. Running close to stuff isnt an achievement either in my book. Every manager has been close to winning something in their career or sucess but doing it is another matter. Everton are a big club and should be in the top 8 comfortably.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 8, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			Good point,I've nothing against Moyes & maybe if he goes to utd he'll do a good job. But no trophies in 11 years. & people talk about him working on a limited budget,obviously he can't compete with utd/city/Chelsea in the transfer market but he's hardly had to run Everton on a shoe string budget.
		
Click to expand...

Google premierleague net spend and check that statement. He has spent a negative figure in his time there. The fact he signs players at mid level fees is because he sells players he develops. I'm not saying he should be picked, joSe record is clearly better. Just thing it's harsh how he's treated. I hope they make a statement on when Fergie decided because I very much doubt it's been decided as so many seem to think.


----------



## In_The_Rough (May 8, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			Good point,I've nothing against Moyes & maybe if he goes to utd he'll do a good job. But no trophies in 11 years. & people talk about him working on a limited budget,obviously he can't compete with utd/city/Chelsea in the transfer market but he's hardly had to run Everton on a shoe string budget.
		
Click to expand...

No mate he hasn't, granted he has had to sell some players main one being Rooney but a lot of money has gone back into the squad. Utd,Chelsea,City apart he has had a decent amount to spend certainly enough to make you think he would have won something during his time there.


----------



## bladeplayer (May 8, 2013)

In_The_Rough said:



			Hooray finally somebody singing on the same hymn sheet as myself. I cannot see what the fuss about Moyes is either, good point with regards to his budget as well, Baines,Jelavic,Mirallas,Jagielka not exactly bargain basement is it
		
Click to expand...

Sorry mate but Jags was Â£4m, Jela was Â£7mil & Kevin M was Â£6 mil .. cant remember Bainsy but wasn't mad money either that is bargain basement for the EPL is it not when you compare others , yea Screech was Â£15mill but on average there is not much dosh available , anyhow don't wana turn this into a defend Everton thread .. 

Im not a betting man but if I was id put a pound on Moyes & Gary Neville to get the job ..


----------



## Papas1982 (May 8, 2013)

http://transferleague.co.uk/league-tables/transfer-league-table-last-five-seasons.html

Copy and paste that. Hardly mega bucks!


----------



## Papas1982 (May 8, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			Sorry mate but Jags was Â£4m, Jela was Â£7mil & Kevin M was Â£6 mil .. cant remember Bainsy but wasn't mad money either that is bargain basement for the EPL is it not when you compare others , yea Screech was Â£15mill but on average there is not much dosh available , anyhow don't wana turn this into a defend Everton thread .. 

Im not a betting man but if I was id put a pound on Moyes & Gary Neville to get the job ..
		
Click to expand...

As much as I've defended Moyes to the hill. I'd still be surprised to see him there lol. Giggs, Scholes and maybe both Neville's would be quite a coaching staff as back up.


----------



## In_The_Rough (May 8, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			Sorry mate but Jags was Â£4m, Jela was Â£7mil & Kevin M was Â£6 mil .. cant remember Bainsy but wasn't mad money either that is bargain basement for the EPL is it not when you compare others , yea Screech was Â£15mill but on average there is not much dosh available , anyhow don't wana turn this into a defend Everton thread .. 

Im not a betting man but if I was id put a pound on Moyes & Gary Neville to get the job ..
		
Click to expand...

I know how much they were so the 4 players you have name there come to a total of Â£32 million


----------



## Akie (May 8, 2013)

Best of luck to Fergie in retirement, not sure we'll get another manager at a top club like that for 26 years.

With regards to Moyes, he has a tough job ahead of him if he goes to Old Trafford. The lack of trophies is a real worry and it feels a bit like when Roy Hodgson went to Liverpool, I'd take someone with top European experience over them any day (Mourinho, Heynckes)


----------



## bladeplayer (May 8, 2013)

Papas1982 said:



			As much as I've defended Moyes to the hill. I'd still be surprised to see him there lol. Giggs, Scholes and maybe both Neville's would be quite a coaching staff as back up.
		
Click to expand...

Phil announced he is leaving Everton at end of season anyhow, so ya never know , Experienced Main man needed tho ..

For the record I hope you are right & Moyes stays


----------



## bladeplayer (May 8, 2013)

In_The_Rough said:



			I know how much they were so the 4 players you have name there come to a total of Â£32 million
		
Click to expand...

Over 4-5 years tho .. Which most clubs spend in a year or two.. Anyhow we will agree to disagree on this one and leave the thread about UTDs new manager


----------



## cookelad (May 8, 2013)

Papas1982 said:



			no way was this known at start if season. Fergie wouldn't of retired if that hadn't won league. Not in his nature.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with this 100% - I suspect SAF has been planning it for a little while and then when MU pulled out a good lead over Citeh he started the ball rolling (probably talking to his successor) and I'd bet my mortgage payment that he would still be the manager next year if they hadn't won the league this year!


----------



## smange (May 8, 2013)

mikeb4 said:



			who ever takes over has obviously got massive shoes to fill, Sir Alex has done a fantastic job, as he did at Aberdeen, maybe Sir Alex will want to come back and manage the club he most enjoyed playing for Dunfermline ! I reckon Moyes (ex Dunfermline) will get the job he has done well at Everton and this is the next step for him, imo Sir Alex spoke to Moyes months ago about succeeding him.
		
Click to expand...


Some real wishful thinking there mate but we can live in hope, who knows maybe he will buy us out and save us from administration 

Personally I think Moyes will get the United job on the recommendation of Sir Alex, he has long been an admirer of the way Moyes goes about his job.

The word "legend" gets banded about way too often these days but in  Sir Alex Fergusons this case its well deserved both as a United legend and a football legend


----------



## In_The_Rough (May 8, 2013)

Papas1982 said:



http://transferleague.co.uk/league-tables/transfer-league-table-last-five-seasons.html

Copy and paste that. Hardly mega bucks!
		
Click to expand...

Interesting that. Thing is with these tables you can interpret them in many ways. Looking at that table then Arsene Wenger is working with nothing yet gets into the Champs League every year so he must be doing really well. Thing is as well you can sell a couple of players for megabucks and bring in 5 or 6 players at a decent cost and still have some cash spare which is esentially what Moyes has done since day one. It is not as if he has had to sell and then not given a penny to spend on the team this is simply not the case


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 8, 2013)

Papas1982 said:



			Google premierleague net spend and check that statement. He has spent a negative figure in his time there. The fact he signs players at mid level fees is because he sells players he develops. I'm not saying he should be picked, joSe record is clearly better. Just thing it's harsh how he's treated. I hope they make a statement on when Fergie decided because I very much doubt it's been decided as so many seem to think.
		
Click to expand...

Fair point mate,like I said I've nothing against Moyes & I'm not saying he as done a bad job at Everton,just think he should at least have Fa cup/Coca cola (or what ever its called now) to his name after 11 years. Who ever gets the job will be under serious pressure from the start.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 8, 2013)

In_The_Rough said:



			Interesting that. Thing is with these tables you can interpret them in many ways. Looking at that table then Arsene Wenger is working with nothing yet gets into the Champs League every year so he must be doing really well. Thing is as well you can sell a couple of players for megabucks and bring in 5 or 6 players at a decent cost and still have some cash spare which is esentially what Moyes has done since day one. It is not as if he has had to sell and then not given a penny to spend on the team this is simply not the case
		
Click to expand...

I agree, all stats can be manipulated, but he's spent 60 m in 5 years. Thats peanuts in today's league, and then sold more. Bear in mind that does t include the biggest sale of Rooney. Personally I unless you're a top 4 team I don't think you have a decent shout a mt any title. I can't be bothered to look right now, but I'd suggest that 75 percent of trophies in last 10 years have been won by UTD/CITY/Arsenal, chuck in a few for spurs and Liverpool. And it's just good luck to get a trophy for the rest.


----------



## Hacker Khan (May 8, 2013)

Snelly said:



			First Thatcher dies, then Ferguson retires.  

Somewhere, there is a Scouser with a lamp and one wish left.
		
Click to expand...

It's normally good form to quote your sources   https://twitter.com/Jemmo1


----------



## jimbob.someroo (May 8, 2013)

Think Rooney will almost certainly be on the way out if Moyes gets it. Seen a few tweets about Mourinho going with Bale and Ronaldo. Those two plus Van Persie would be frightening ...

That said, as much as I'd like to Mourinho there - can't see past it being Moyes.


----------



## One Planer (May 8, 2013)

click to enlarge


----------



## blackpuddinmonster (May 8, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			Im not a betting man but if I was id put a pound on Moyes & Gary Neville to get the job ..
		
Click to expand...

Great minds and all that :thup:
Apparently the successer  is already known, something to do with the stock market and the risk of insider dealing. So an annoucment can't be far away.


----------



## thecraw (May 8, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Its not all about money and transfers though is it? Moyes has played the same tactics for Everton since he has been there, press high with one up front and plenty behind the ball and be hard to beat. You need to be more flexible and just running your nads off and working hard isnt enough.

You need to be better to win at the highest level imo and Moyes hasnt shown me enough. Running close to stuff isnt an achievement either in my book. Every manager has been close to winning something in their career or sucess but doing it is another matter. Everton are a big club and should be in the top 8 comfortably.
		
Click to expand...


Birchy you need to play to your strengths. Its simple. Everton are run on a fraction of what Liverpool are run on. Everton have punched above their weight for a good number of seasons spending a fraction of the "big" teams. Moyes has been consistent and has had to wheel'n'deal. 

Â£22 million for the racist thug. Moyes could only ever dream of that sort of money yet he's had Everton pushing Liverpool for years. 

Sturridge Â£12m
Allen Â£15m
Borini Â£10m
Coutinho Â£8.5m


Rodgers couldn't even come close to lacing Moyes boots.


----------



## Jdb2005 (May 8, 2013)

thecraw said:



			Birchy you need to play to your strengths. Its simple. Everton are run on a fraction of what Liverpool are run on. Everton have punched above their weight for a good number of seasons spending a fraction of the "big" teams. Moyes has been consistent and has had to wheel'n'deal. 

Â£22 million for the racist thug. Moyes could only ever dream of that sort of money yet he's had Everton pushing Liverpool for years. 

Sturridge Â£12m
Allen Â£15m
Borini Â£10m
Coutinho Â£8.5m


Rodgers couldn't even come close to lacing Moyes boots.
		
Click to expand...


Couldn't agree more. Moyes will be a good appointment


----------



## chrisd (May 8, 2013)

Ian Dowie for me! 

Then perhaps we can have the peace and quiet of a season with Man U in the Championship!


----------



## In_The_Rough (May 8, 2013)

Papas1982 said:



			I agree, all stats can be manipulated, but he's spent 60 m in 5 years. Thats peanuts in today's league, and then sold more. Bear in mind that does t include the biggest sale of Rooney. Personally I unless you're a top 4 team I don't think you have a decent shout a mt any title. I can't be bothered to look right now, but I'd suggest that 75 percent of trophies in last 10 years have been won by UTD/CITY/Arsenal, chuck in a few for spurs and Liverpool. And it's just good luck to get a trophy for the rest.
		
Click to expand...

Have to agree on most of what you say here. Was not for one minute saying that Moyes should have won the Prem but he still should have won 1 cup competition even if it was the egg cup. With regards to who has won trophies in the last 10 years don't think Chelsea fans will forgive you for not mentioning them


----------



## Sharktooth (May 8, 2013)

blackpuddinmonster said:



			Great minds and all that :thup:
Apparently the successer  is already known, something to do with the stock market and the risk of insider dealing. So an annoucment can't be far away.
		
Click to expand...

They are listed on the New York stock exchange, so they won't fart about naming a successor otherwise investors and the market get nervy.


----------



## mikee247 (May 8, 2013)

Ive followed UTD for nearly 40 years and I cant stand Fergie but I totally respect him. Personally I think we need someone with a fresh approach and personality with a little showbiz status. I rate and would like to see Mourinho in place, he gives us the Champions League experience which is where the big money is and what the Glaziers will want more than anything else! He wont let Chelsea down though if hes given his word. Unfortunately its going to to go to that dullard Moyles.... purely because Fergie can mentor him from the back office as he has already suggested in his statement. Job done. Dont waste your cash on anything else.


----------



## CMAC (May 8, 2013)

Hacker Khan said:



			It's normally good form to quote your sources   https://twitter.com/Jemmo1

Click to expand...

busted!

Maybe snelly was using Plagarism


----------



## In_The_Rough (May 8, 2013)

mikee247 said:



			Ive followed UTD for nearly 40 years and I cant stand Fergie but I totally respect him. Personally I think we need someone with a fresh approach and personality with a little showbiz status. I rate and would like to see Mourinho in place, he gives us the Champions League experience which is where the big money is and what the Glaziers will want more than anything else! He wont let Chelsea down though if hes given his word. Unfortunately its going to to go to that dullard Moyles.... purely because Fergie can mentor him from the back office as he has already suggested in his statement. Job done. Dont waste your cash on anything else. 

Click to expand...

Dullard:rofl: not heard him called that before. So your saying Moyes will be virtually under Fergies watch. So when they have a bad result it will be Moyes fault and when they have a good one it will be because of Fergie's input


----------



## blackpuddinmonster (May 8, 2013)

Sharktooth said:



			They are listed on the New York stock exchange, so they won't fart about naming a successor otherwise investors and the market get nervy.
		
Click to expand...

This was my understanding. Apparently you have to let the stock exchange know before any public anouncment?
Are there any stockbrokers on here ?


----------



## blackpuddinmonster (May 8, 2013)

Moyse vertually even money Jose drifting. Do you think they know something we don't?
Looks like Chelsea can breath a bit easier.


----------



## Birchy (May 8, 2013)

thecraw said:



			Birchy you need to play to your strengths. Its simple. Everton are run on a fraction of what Liverpool are run on. Everton have punched above their weight for a good number of seasons spending a fraction of the "big" teams. Moyes has been consistent and has had to wheel'n'deal. 

Â£22 million for the racist thug. Moyes could only ever dream of that sort of money yet he's had Everton pushing Liverpool for years. 

Sturridge Â£12m
Allen Â£15m
Borini Â£10m
Coutinho Â£8.5m


Rodgers couldn't even come close to lacing Moyes boots.
		
Click to expand...

Play to your strengths is one thing but his failure to formulate any sort of plan B over how many years he has been there is alarming. If plan A doesnt work he just tries plan A again.

Giving a manager money who has previously worked on a shoestring doesnt mean he will do any better with money either. A lot of what Everton have done under him has come from teamwork and grafting hard. If Moyes had the money to buy big name players it could of easily worked the other way and they could of done worse who knows.

Fact is when your at the top its fine margins that decide the trophies and Moyes has not shown me anything apart from one tactical system in the 11 years he has been there. He has averaged around 8th place in the time he has been there which isnt bad but does this make him good managerial material for a club like united? I dont think so.


----------



## In_The_Rough (May 8, 2013)

As I said his style of football just does not do it for me very boring to watch. Wigan play some nicer stuff not much of this long ball rubbish, I know they are always near the bottom of the league but their budget is shoestring.


----------



## fundy (May 8, 2013)

blackpuddinmonster said:



			Moyse vertually even money Jose drifting. Do you think they know something we don't?
Looks like Chelsea can breath a bit easier.
		
Click to expand...

wheres the even money? ive just laid a load at 2/5 lol. Think he'll probably get it, dont think its great appointment, but dont think its the done deal some are assuming. there again this is about my 12th bet in the next manager mkt for Man U lol, its been running a very long time!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 8, 2013)

Birchy said:



			From what ive heard he is just having a break until the start of next season due to a hip operation.

P.S Moyes is nowhere near good enough imo.
		
Click to expand...

How do you know?  He hasn't had a large budget or the opportunity to manage a Champions League side.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 8, 2013)

I would love it - really love it - were SAF to team up with Gordon Strachan as an advisor.  Strachan, McCall and Ferguson seems a pretty good senior Scotland Management team.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 8, 2013)

Fergie leaving will have massive complications on the new manager coming in.

That team defensively needs rebuilding and that will be a massive job for whoever takes over. I think he knew last summer that he needed to strengthen  there but for whatever reason he choose to buy RVP and use the "Keegan" we'll score more than you tactic. This season United have conceded way more than they usually do

As for his successor, I really hope Moyes gets it after seeing the great job he's done with them, though I think Brendan Rodgers would be more suited to that job.


----------



## PieMan (May 8, 2013)

As a Chelsea fan, I desperately don't want it to be Jose - I want the Special One back at the Bridge where belongs!!

However I think the new Utd will probably be Howard Webb - afterall he's been Fergie's assistant for the last few years anyway, running things on the pitch for him and advising all the Utd players. He's obviously on first/nick name terms with them all so the transition will be easy. And no doubt he'll have Fergie helping him out from the stands as well!!


----------



## Papas1982 (May 8, 2013)

PieMan said:



			As a Chelsea fan, I desperately don't want it to be Jose - I want the Special One back at the Bridge where belongs!!

However I think the new Utd will probably be Howard Webb - afterall he's been Fergie's assistant for the last few years anyway, running things on the pitch for him and advising all the Utd players. He's obviously on first/nick name terms with them all so the transition will be easy. And no doubt he'll have Fergie helping him out from the stands as well!!
		
Click to expand...

I do hope your tongue is firmly in your cheek. What with Webb making a big transfer to you guys last weekend lol


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 8, 2013)

Just been announced, it's Craig Levien.


----------



## blackpuddinmonster (May 8, 2013)

fundy said:



			wheres the even money? ive just laid a load at 2/5 lol. Think he'll probably get it, dont think its great appointment, but dont think its the done deal some are assuming. there again this is about my 12th bet in the next manager mkt for Man U lol, its been running a very long time!
		
Click to expand...

2/5!!! Job done then it would seam.
The only complication is that the news of his retirement was leaked early. Still you would think a club like Utd wouldn't leave finding his replacement to the last minute. Everton still claiming they know nowt, but Moyse has just left the Everton training ground according to sky sports.


----------



## birdieman (May 8, 2013)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Just been announced, it's Craig Levien.
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha can you imagine ManU playing with no strikers 4/6/0 formation!

Why is Steve Bruce not in the betting if Ole Solksjaer is 4th favourite with bookies?


----------



## srixon 1 (May 8, 2013)

Neil Warnock gets my vote. Every other club in England has had him, so it must be Man U's turn next.


----------



## fundy (May 8, 2013)

birdieman said:



			Ha ha can you imagine ManU playing with no strikers 4/6/0 formation!

Why is Steve Bruce not in the betting if Ole Solksjaer is 4th favourite with bookies?
		
Click to expand...

Haha Bruce would do for me lol, had a couple of quid at 1000 a while back

1/5 starting to look like a done deal though funny things manager markets


----------



## PieMan (May 8, 2013)

Papas1982 said:



			What with Webb making a big transfer to you guys last weekend lol
		
Click to expand...

Webb has obviously known for a while that Fergie was going, hence why old red nose was happy for him to show to Jose where his allegiances now lie, but only after the title was won!!


----------



## Sharktooth (May 8, 2013)

Apparently Brian Robson was unavailable for comment as he was steaming down some kebab shop


----------



## Fader (May 8, 2013)

Well sounds like Moyes is a done deal if the bookies are anything to go by!.. Wonder what Guardiola makes of this had he waited a few months...

Whatever happens united fans need to be patient and I think it'll be Moyes especially with Sir alex moving into a director role as being reported he can then ease Moyes in and have input until he's happy with everything.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 8, 2013)

Fader said:



			Well sounds like Moyes is a done deal if the bookies are anything to go by!.. Wonder what Guardiola makes of this had he waited a few months...
		
Click to expand...

So Man Utd a bigger gig than Bayern Munich?


----------



## In_The_Rough (May 8, 2013)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			So Man Utd a bigger gig than Bayern Munich?
		
Click to expand...

I agree with you here Bayern are as good a bet as UTD in this moment time. Bayern have probably got just as big a transfer budget if not bigger than UTD. I do not think Pep was bothered about Utd job


----------



## Fader (May 8, 2013)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			So Man Utd a bigger gig than Bayern Munich?
		
Click to expand...

Currently.... YES...

I'm glad he took the Bayern job as a self confessed massive fan of the Bundesliga and good to see someone go somewhere for footballing reasons but had the 2 been available at the same time it'd be interesting to see which way he swayed.


----------



## nickyj4 (May 8, 2013)

Got to be Moyes, i've said this for years and he has Fergies backing. He's also out of contract at end of season


----------



## Five&One (May 8, 2013)

They surely wont replace a legend with such a mediocre appointment as Moyes would be. He has done well at Everton they tell me - MYTH !!. he hasnt done well. He has a top ten budget and he's achieved top ten most (not all) seasons. Thats not 'doing well', thats average. Thats what you'd expect him to do, no more and no less. He is ' the average one' (see what I did there) He has never troubled the trophy cabinet, never made the Champions league. I dont think he's even made a cup final in all that time and he's spent money on lavish wages for years and years with diddly squat to show for it. They're not even the best club in Liverpool and thats something you could train a chimp to achieve just now.

Mourinho. Simply has to be Mourinho. Klopp as an outsider but its Jose's gig all the way and he's been whoring himself for it for at least a year.

There are only half a dozen men on the planet with the gravitas for that job. Moyes isnt anywhere close to being one of them. Fans of every other club in contention for honours will be praying that its Moyes and crapping themselves that its Mourinho. That tells you everything you need to know.


----------



## In_The_Rough (May 8, 2013)

Five&One said:



			They surely wont replace a legend with such a mediocre appointment as Moyes would be. He has done well at Everton they tell me - MYTH !!. he hasnt done well. He has a top ten budget and he's achieved top ten most (not all) seasons. Thats not 'doing well', thats average. Thats what you'd expect him to do, no more and no less. He is ' the average one' (see what I did there) He has never troubled the trophy cabinet, never made the Champions league. I dont think he's even made a cup final in all that time and he's spent money on lavish wages for years and years with diddly squat to show for it. They're not even the best club in Liverpool and thats something you could train a chimp to achieve just now.

Mourinho. Simply has to be Mourinho. Klopp as an outsider but its Jose's gig all the way and he's been whoring himself for it for at least a year.

There are only half a dozen men on the planet with the gravitas for that job. Moyes isnt anywhere close to being one of them. Fans of every other club in contention for honours will be praying that its Moyes and crapping themselves that its Mourinho. That tells you everything you need to know.
		
Click to expand...

You copied and paste my posts from earlier in the day mate as you have said everything I have nearly word for word Moyes has made 1 cup final in which they lost to Chelsea. Saha scored after 23 secs if I remember correct. Moyes is the strong favourite now though and the fact he has not signed a new contract seems very fishey to me


----------



## nickyj4 (May 8, 2013)

Five&One said:



			They surely wont replace a legend with such a mediocre appointment as Moyes would be. He has done well at Everton they tell me - MYTH !!. he hasnt done well. He has a top ten budget and he's achieved top ten most (not all) seasons. Thats not 'doing well', thats average. Thats what you'd expect him to do, no more and no less. He is ' the average one' (see what I did there) He has never troubled the trophy cabinet, never made the Champions league. I dont think he's even made a cup final in all that time and he's spent money on lavish wages for years and years with diddly squat to show for it. They're not even the best club in Liverpool and thats something you could train a chimp to achieve just now.

Mourinho. Simply has to be Mourinho. Klopp as an outsider but its Jose's gig all the way and he's been whoring himself for it for at least a year.

There are only half a dozen men on the planet with the gravitas for that job. Moyes isnt anywhere close to being one of them. Fans of every other club in contention for honours will be praying that its Moyes and crapping themselves that its Mourinho. That tells you everything you need to know.
		
Click to expand...

Moyes doesnt have top ten money, everyone seems to forget that everton were struggling a couple of seasons ago and couldnt afford to sign players. Their wage bill is considerably lower than the other clubs around them, in fact the wage bill at one point was about 30million less than Villas. He took over a club sitting bottom of the league year in year out and dragged them up the table, given some money i'm sure he would do wonders at Man U(hate man u so hope he doesnt go there)


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 8, 2013)

Moyes is a very good buyer, much better than SAF IMO.

I am sure that has not gone unnoticed by the owners.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 8, 2013)

Five&One said:



			There are only half a dozen men on the planet with the gravitas for that job.
		
Click to expand...

As in most are lightweights or most are not serious enough?


----------



## sam19113 (May 8, 2013)

It's got to be Moyes now I think. Odds-on favourite with the bookies and currently meeting Bill Kenwright apparently. I don't think United would ever hire Mourinho, he typically stays at a club for around two or three years and I can't see United appointing someone who isn't there for the long term.


----------



## Dodger (May 8, 2013)

I just can't see it being Moyes,okay he has done a decent job at Everton but he hardly has huge pedigree when it comes to winning cups never mind winning games against teams in the top 5 of the league!

If he does I wonder if Everton will go for Sir Neil? Cheap replacement....

I am still convinced it's Jose after his humble hoop licking when Real put Man Utd out of Europe this year.


----------



## sam19113 (May 8, 2013)

Dodger said:



			I just can't see it being Moyes,okay he has done a decent job at Everton but he hardly has huge pedigree when it comes to winning cups never mind winning games against teams in the top 5 of the league!

If he does I wonder if Everton will go for Sir Neil? Cheap replacement....
		
Click to expand...

I think what he's done on such a small budget is remarkable. Admittedly, he has no European experience but I can't see that being an issue with a club like Manchester United.

If he does end up going then Roberto Martinez seems like a logical successor, especially if Wigan go down.


----------



## G1BB0 (May 8, 2013)

I dont care who gets it aslong as they do a crap job... 

infact they can have moyes, hopefully he ballses them up and everton also go into demise with whomever replaces DM


ahhh one can hope :cheers:

YNWA :thup:


----------



## pendodave (May 8, 2013)

moyes to united

malkie mckay to toffees

I think Fergie can see that city and chelsea will just keep on spending cash that Utd can't match, and that it's time to go while he's at the top.


----------



## Golfmmad (May 8, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			I dont care who gets it aslong as they do a crap job... 

infact they can have moyes, hopefully he ballses them up and everton also go into demise with whomever replaces DM


ahhh one can hope :cheers:

YNWA :thup:
		
Click to expand...

You're not a Scouser and own a lamp by any chance?


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 8, 2013)

Golfmmad said:



			You're not a Scouser and own a lamp by any chance? 

Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Evesdad (May 8, 2013)

A bit spooky this, when it was announced the other week Fergie was having surgery I thought he going to pack it in. Wish I'd put a couple of quid on it now! Always thought he would just announce it at the end of a season though, after the debacle last time of yes I am, no I'm not!


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 8, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			I dont care who gets it aslong as they do a crap job... 

infact they can have moyes, hopefully he ballses them up and everton also go into demise with whomever replaces DM


ahhh one can hope :cheers:

YNWA :thup:
		
Click to expand...

havent you had enough wishes come true-ier this year already  :rofl:


#20 .....


----------



## Andy808 (May 8, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			I dont care who gets it aslong as they do a crap job... 

infact they can have moyes, hopefully he ballses them up and everton also go into demise with whomever replaces DM


ahhh one can hope :cheers:

YNWA :thup:
		
Click to expand...




Golfmmad said:



			You're not a Scouser and own a lamp by any chance? 

Click to expand...

I'm not a scouser but I have been rubbing my lam................Oh wait that's not a lamp!

Couldn't agree or hope for more G1BB0. To see both of them pull the safety pin and go into free fall would be a dream come true.


----------



## In_The_Rough (May 8, 2013)

If the above does happen the Chelsea will be cleaning up in every competition


----------



## thecraw (May 8, 2013)

The backside will collapse out of English football some time. It just can't sustain the money being thrown at it!


----------



## In_The_Rough (May 8, 2013)

thecraw said:



			The backside will collapse out of English football some time. It just can't sustain the money being thrown at it!
		
Click to expand...

Maybe, it wont be for a while though as Sky has just renewed the deal for a few more seasons.


----------



## Iaing (May 8, 2013)

Moyes looks to be a shoo-in with Fergie being there to offer him advice and support. Much as Matt Busby did for Fergie.


----------



## bigslice (May 8, 2013)

I remember reading a few years ago that he ws leaving. as soon as they one the  league I said to my pals that he would leave.
I think it will be the Special One (possibly with Steve Clarke)for a few years until ex  manu players have got their badges.


----------



## williamalex1 (May 8, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			I dont care who gets it aslong as they do a crap job... 

infact they can have moyes, hopefully he ballses them up and everton also go into demise with whomever replaces DM


ahhh one can hope :cheers

YNWA :thup:
		
Click to expand...

 Super Ally fits that bill.


----------



## the hammer (May 8, 2013)

williamalex1 said:



			Super Ally fits that bill.
		
Click to expand...

Dean saunders could go for 3 consecutive years of relegation!


----------



## Val (May 8, 2013)

Dodger said:



			If he does I wonder if Everton will go for Sir Neil? Cheap replacement....
		
Click to expand...

I had this thought today also but felt this year was a year early for Lennon as he'll want to do 3IAR and another stint in the CL.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 8, 2013)

Moyes with some money to burn will be a rightful successor and take United forward


----------



## Wayman (May 8, 2013)

hard to replace fergy i think


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 8, 2013)

Remember the old saying......the graveyards are full of people who thought they were irreplaceable.

Who did Fergie take over from? 
Was it Racist Ron.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 8, 2013)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Moyes with some money to burn will be a rightful successor and take United forward
		
Click to expand...

You reckon Homer?

Moyes has spent money on numerous of bad players eg: Per Koldrup Â£5.5m played 53 mins and was sold for Â£1m 6 months later, Billyletdinov Â£9.5m sold for Â£2m 2yrs later. That's just 2 of his misfits.

What I don't understand is in 10yrs he's been with them he's got to 1 cup final and never made an effort trying to win the league cup.

He regularly put out weakened sides in these competitions instead of actually trying to win it.

If Mourinho does go back to Chelsea I would guarantee he will try to win the league cup as it breeds a winning mentality and  buys time to win more.

 Moyes going there only weakens them imo.


----------



## In_The_Rough (May 8, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			You reckon Homer?

Moyes has spent money on numerous of bad players eg: Per Koldrup Â£5.5m played 53 mins and was sold for Â£1m 6 months later, Billyletdinov Â£9.5m sold for Â£2m 2yrs later. That's just 2 of his misfits.

What I don't understand is in 10yrs he's been with them he's got to 1 cup final and never made an effort trying to win the league cup.

He regularly put out weakened sides in these competitions instead of actually trying to win it.

If Mourinho does go back to Chelsea I would guarantee he will try to win the league cup as it breeds a winning mentality and  buys time to win more.

 Moyes going there only weakens them imo.
		
Click to expand...

Another who does not buy into the Moyes. Glad you mention them two players mate I could have done with them this morning in a debate I was having with someone else. If Moyes goes to Utd and Mourinho goes to Chelsea then I know who I am backing to come out on top and he aint a jock. If Mancini spends wisely this summer he should also be back in the running for the prem rather than the poor effort they have made this season. You an Everton fan?


----------



## Papas1982 (May 8, 2013)

In_The_Rough said:



			Another who does not buy into the Moyes. Glad you mention them two players mate I could have done with them this morning in a debate I was having with someone else. If Moyes goes to Utd and Mourinho goes to Chelsea then I know who I am backing to come out on top and he aint a jock. If Mancini spends wisely this summer he should also be back in the running for the prem rather than the poor effort they have made this season. You an Everton fan?
		
Click to expand...

Lol, think it was me n you debating. I did say mourinho was better to be fair. But name me one manager with no bad buys? Fergie himself had plenty. Mourinho signed the almighty Kezman at Chelsea I believe, and Rafa signed more left backs than had hot dinners whilst at Liverpool. Anyways, looks like this time next year the proof will be in the pudding as Moyes looks a shoe in. And I'll hold my hands up and say, wherever Jose goes, the title will follow. Because unless city sack Mancini (no he's an overrated manager) there'll be no competition to Chelsea/UTD.


----------



## In_The_Rough (May 8, 2013)

Papas1982 said:



			Lol, think it was me n you debating. I did say mourinho was better to be fair. But name me one manager with no bad buys? Fergie himself had plenty. Mourinho signed the almighty Kezman at Chelsea I believe, and Rafa signed more left backs than had hot dinners whilst at Liverpool. Anyways, looks like this time next year the proof will be in the pudding as Moyes looks a shoe in. And I'll hold my hands up and say, wherever Jose goes, the title will follow. Because unless city sack Mancini (no he's an overrated manager) there'll be no competition to Chelsea/UTD.
		
Click to expand...

Was you mate wish I had that ammo earlier today!! Yes Kezman was a flop however he was bought by Jose for Â£5.3 million and sold for exactly the same fee so a better outcome than the other two donkey's mentioned. Rafa - do not get me started on him, however all I will say about him is that whenever his team are in european competition they usually do well but do not really rate him as a manager so we agrre there and also I agree with you on Mancini as well and also your comment on Jose winning the league at either club. Only Moyes we agree to disagree on


----------



## Stuart_C (May 8, 2013)

In_The_Rough said:



			Another who does not buy into the Moyes. Glad you mention them two players mate I could have done with them this morning in a debate I was having with someone else. If Moyes goes to Utd and Mourinho goes to Chelsea then I know who I am backing to come out on top and he aint a jock. If Mancini spends wisely this summer he should also be back in the running for the prem rather than the poor effort they have made this season. You an Everton fan?
		
Click to expand...

No I'm not, but I don't buy into the media love in about Moyes.

Here's another little stat about Moyes/Everton, they've never beaten Arsenal,Chelsea,United or Liverpool away.

Time will tell if he turns out to be good enough for utd.


----------



## Imurg (May 8, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			Moyes has spent money on numerous of bad players eg: Per Koldrup Â£5.5m played 53 mins and was sold for Â£1m 6 months later, Billyletdinov Â£9.5m sold for Â£2m 2yrs later. That's just 2 of his misfits.
		
Click to expand...

Show me a Manager that hasn't spent badly at some stage............Fergie had his moments..


----------



## In_The_Rough (May 8, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			No I'm not, but I don't buy into the media love in about Moyes.

Here's another little stat about Moyes/Everton, they've never beaten Arsenal,Chelsea,United or Liverpool away.

Time will tell if he turns out to be good enough for utd.
		
Click to expand...

No I know his record against the top sides aint great. I think Utd will find it a lot harder to basically dominate at domestic leval as well with Fergie at the helm.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 8, 2013)

In_The_Rough said:



			Was you mate wish I had that ammo earlier today!! Yes Kezman was a flop however he was bought by Jose for Â£5.3 million and sold for exactly the same fee so a better outcome than the other two donkey's mentioned. Rafa - do not get me started on him, however all I will say about him is that whenever his team are in european competition they usually do well but do not really rate him as a manager so we agrre there and also I agree with you on Mancini as well and also your comment on Jose winning the league at either club. Only Moyes we agree to disagree on
		
Click to expand...

I just hope Moyes is given a chance, even though I think Jose is better. Would just like to see a British manager given a shot at a big team with a realistic title ambition. Anyways, think this convo has gonna full circle, might actually have a look in the lobby and post a comment about golf lol


----------



## Stuart_C (May 8, 2013)

Imurg said:



			Show me a Manager that hasn't spent badly at some stage............Fergie had his moments..
		
Click to expand...

I'm not doubting that, its the "Moyes hasn't spent money" theory that's being thrown about Willy nilly that I'm trying to expose.


----------



## In_The_Rough (May 8, 2013)

Imurg said:



			Show me a Manager that hasn't spent badly at some stage............Fergie had his moments..
		
Click to expand...

Agreed they do. Bebe being the best example. However teams on lower budgets have to be even more careful and Moysie has dropped a fair few clangers as well as the bargain basement gems he found.


----------



## In_The_Rough (May 8, 2013)

Papas1982 said:



			I just hope Moyes is given a chance, even though I think Jose is better. Would just like to see a British manager given a shot at a big team with a realistic title ambition. Anyways, think this convo has gonna full circle, might actually have a look in the lobby and post a comment about golf lol
		
Click to expand...

This is a golf forum


----------



## gmc40 (May 8, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			You reckon Homer?

Moyes has spent money on numerous of bad players eg: Per Koldrup Â£5.5m played 53 mins and was sold for Â£1m 6 months later, Billyletdinov Â£9.5m sold for Â£2m 2yrs later. That's just 2 of his misfits.

What I don't understand is in 10yrs he's been with them he's got to 1 cup final and never made an effort trying to win the league cup.

He regularly put out weakened sides in these competitions instead of actually trying to win it.

If Mourinho does go back to Chelsea I would guarantee he will try to win the league cup as it breeds a winning mentality and  buys time to win more.

 Moyes going there only weakens them imo.
		
Click to expand...

Everyone makes the odd dodgy purchase whether that is Fergie, Mourinho, Moyes etc. 

Looking at your details I can see you are from Liverpool? I take it you are a red? If so surely you can appreciate Managers can make the odd error of judgement when purchasing players? Your lot have made more than their fair share.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 8, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			I'm not doubting that, its the "Moyes hasn't spent money" theory that's being thrown about Willy nilly that I'm trying to expose.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure a out everyone else, but I've not stated he hasn't paid out sums for players. But the simple fact is, even with the buys mentioned about, he's still had to trade at a deficit. Surely that earns him credit, for every 10m player he buys he has to sell to first teamers. The facts are quite plan to see. He has spent less on players than he's sold. And it's hardly like he took over a squad with 60 players in a just sold fringe players. Nobody from what I have seen has said he's the best manager in the world either. Just defended his record. I don't know anybody's allegiances, but I don't knowing neutral fans that think poorly of Moyes.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 8, 2013)

gmc40 said:



			Everyone makes the odd dodgy purchase whether that is Fergie, Mourinho, Moyes etc. 

Looking at your details I can see you are from Liverpool? I take it you are a red? If so surely you can appreciate Managers can make the odd error of judgement when purchasing players? Your lot have made more than their fair share.
		
Click to expand...

I agree 100% with the above but every Liverpool manager with the exception of Hodgson(I still can't believe he was here) have all put silverware on the table and that for me is enough.

I am still annoyed at Rodgers for not taking the cups serious this season as I want trophys on the table year in year out not nice pass pass pass pass football. Win 5-0 one week and get beat 2-0 at home against west brom the next isn't good enough.

For example:
Dalglish will be remembered for signing  Carroll @ Â£35m not winning a trophy.

Rafa takes too much stick for signing Â£20m Aquilani  but in 5 years 3 trophys were put on the table.

Houllier put 6trophys on the table but is still slated for signing Diouf Â£12m.

My point is in 10 yrs of Moyes reign he's not put 1 trophy on the table, but still spent money on Yakubu Â£11m
Fellaini Â£15m Billyletdinov Â£9.5m etc etc


----------



## LUFC 1972 (May 8, 2013)

Two best moments of Fergie era .. York City winning 3-0 and Jermaine Beckford scoring a great goal for Leeds to win 1-0.. Good bye Fergie... suggest they bring in any manager who can catapult them down the league ...


----------



## sam19113 (May 8, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			My point is in 10 yrs of Moyes reign he's not put 1 trophy on the table, but still spent money on Yakubu Â£11m
Fellaini Â£15m Billyletdinov Â£9.5m etc etc
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure you can use Fellaini as an example of spending too much money. I'm sure a lot of teams in the Premiership would pay Â£15m for him.


----------



## In_The_Rough (May 8, 2013)

Carroll was a stupidly overpriced signing. However I do think he is decent and would have done a job for you. Got to be better than spending big on Borini and loanin Andy out surely. Kenny'sworst 2 buys were Downing and Henderson for the prices he paid for them two. Lost track on Rafa's signings think I would need an A4 pad for those but as you say he did get some trophies into the cabinet. But as you say Moyes has spent some money more than people think, did he not let Yak go for peanuts as well


----------



## Stuart_C (May 8, 2013)

sam19113 said:



			I'm not sure you can use Fellaini as an example of spending too much money. I'm sure a lot of teams in the Premiership would pay Â£15m for him.
		
Click to expand...

I'm using fellaini as an example that Moyes has spent decent money on players over his reign. I'm not saying all of his signings are bad/great. 

Its the myth that Moyes doesn't spend money that I'm using these examples that he has/does.


----------



## tyke (May 8, 2013)

LUFC 1972 said:



			Two best moments of Fergie era .. York City winning 3-0 and Jermaine Beckford scoring a great goal for Leeds to win 1-0.. Good bye Fergie... suggest they bring in any manager who can catapult them down the league ...
		
Click to expand...

As a York lad who was at both of them games, couldn't agree more


----------



## Stuart_C (May 8, 2013)

In_The_Rough said:



			Carroll was a stupidly overpriced signing. However I do think he is decent and would have done a job for you. Got to be better than spending big on Borini and loanin Andy out surely. Kenny'sworst 2 buys were Downing and Henderson for the prices he paid for them two. Lost track on Rafa's signings think I would need an A4 pad for those but as you say he did get some trophies into the cabinet. But as you say Moyes has spent some money more than people think, did he not let Yak go for peanuts as well
		
Click to expand...


Couple of things with regards to Carroll, we were in a predicament as Torres wanted to go  and the timing wasn't great but we needed a replacement. The main man JW Henry spoken publicly said as long as the profit was Â£15m between Carroll / Torres he was happy . I didn't agree but that's what it was.

As for henderson/downing comolli had a lot to do with them transfers aswell but I can't disagree with you though I like Henderson and time is on his side to improve.

The way Rodgers treated Carroll was an absoloute disgrace and to be fair his signings coutinho apart leave a lot to be desired.

I don't like Rodgers but I'll support him.

Rafa spent c.Â£350m but sold Â£270m over 5yrs won a European cup lost a another final but made us into the top side in Europe over a couple of seasons. Just missed out on the league aswell.

This has digressed a bit from the OT 

All in all if Moyes goes there I'd be more bother that we can't compete with them even though they're weaker down to the fact Rodgers is there.


----------



## Jdb2005 (May 8, 2013)

Valentino said:



			I had this thought today also but felt this year was a year early for Lennon as he'll want to do 3IAR and another stint in the CL.
		
Click to expand...

Neil Lennon - MEGALOLS

Him and McCoist are hopeless coaches who were appointed on the basis of them being cheap. Both tactically hopeless. Although a decent run in Europe for celtic this season I doubt it would happen again and is not Good enough for any club in England's top flight.


----------



## gmc40 (May 8, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			I'm using fellaini as an example that Moyes has spent decent money on players over his reign. I'm not saying all of his signings are bad/great. 

Its the myth that Moyes doesn't spend money that I'm using these examples that he has/does.
		
Click to expand...

To get a realistic figure then look at his net expenditure. Then compare to other clubs. He's had to sell to purchase the players you refer to.

http://www.transferleague.co.uk/premiership-transfers/


----------



## Stuart_C (May 8, 2013)

gmc40 said:



			To get a realistic figure then look at his net expenditure. Then compare to other clubs. He's had to sell to purchase the players you refer to.

http://www.transferleague.co.uk/premiership-transfers/

Click to expand...

His nett spend might be very low, but he has still spent money. 

Example,

Rooney was sold for Â£20m he had that 20m to spend over 2 seasons, it didn't go to pay off debts.

When Rafa was at Liverpool he had to do exactly the same the only difference was he had the champions league money coming in every season.

How much have Swansea spent?

Not fortunes but they've still put a trophy in the cabinet.

Proof is there you don't have to spend millions and millions to win the league cup and that is my point.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 9, 2013)

Sad, sad day. Man U have lost their manager who has buggered up 17 champions league campaigns over the last 20 odd years, who fluked one with a great last 3 minutes, and the other because John Terry slipped over after a biblical rainstorm. Despite getting through countless group stages and many finals, semis and quarter finals.

Discuss.

I'll be back tomorrow.........if the internet hasn't broke.

Ni-night.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 9, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Sad, sad day. Man U have lost their manager who has buggered up 17 champions league campaigns over the last 20 odd years, who fluked one with a great last 3 minutes, and the other because John Terry slipped over after a biblical rainstorm. Despite getting through countless group stages and many finals, semis and quarter finals.

Discuss.

I'll be back tomorrow.........if the internet hasn't broke.

Ni-night.
		
Click to expand...


You stole my thunder there plums, that was my next thread greatest ever manager?


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 9, 2013)

I just thought I'd throw a bomb in. I do honestly think that he should have won more champs leagues, with the sides he had, the money he has had to spend, the positions he has been in.

However, he has been a fantastic manager in domestic terms, building about 4 new teams in the process. I hate him as a person and as a rival, but would have loved him if he would have managed our club. 

I think Moyes has done a good job at Everton, not very good, and not only decent. Let's face it we will never know if he will do a good job, until given a job with good financial backing. I think he is a gamble though.

I think most Man U fans want someone who can win the euro cup, even if they didn't win the league for a year or to. That is the ultimate goal now, so I would have thought that Mourinho, Guardiola, Capello, Trappatoni, Hitzveld, Van Gaal or others would be more the level they need/want.

Managing Man U will also need a big character, and Fergie has had an easy ride (at times) through fear in the UK press corp. However, a few bad weeks with a new manager will see them go after a new manager, and I think only the likes of Mourinho, could maybe put up with this.


----------



## thecraw (May 9, 2013)

Love reading bitter Pool fans views they always brighten up my day. Cheers Pete & Stu I'll be leaving the house today chuckling away. Its gonna be a lovely day.


SAF best manager in the world.


----------



## Sharktooth (May 9, 2013)

It's Moyes


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 9, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Sad, sad day. Man U have lost their manager who has buggered up 17 champions league campaigns over the last 20 odd years, who fluked one with a great last 3 minutes, and the other because John Terry slipped over after a biblical rainstorm. Despite getting through countless group stages and many finals, semis and quarter finals.

Discuss.

I'll be back tomorrow.........if the internet hasn't broke.

Ni-night.
		
Click to expand...

this is a very valid point and one that is very often over looked because of the domestic sucess, #20 :whoo:

but even this seasons defeat to madrid despite the awful sending off! :lol: there was a lack of european tactical nouse yes all was good for 60 mins but it all fell apart then and previously we were undone time and time again by supposed inferior teams but who proved to be tactical better on the night.

this said its been one hell of a ride these last 26 years 28 trophies and one perch knocking off!

 and for that #thankyousiralex


----------



## Stuart_C (May 9, 2013)

thecraw said:



			Love reading bitter Pool fans views they always brighten up my day. Cheers Pete & Stu I'll be leaving the house today chuckling away. Its gonna be a lovely day.


SAF best manager in the world.
		
Click to expand...


Not bitter just opinionated!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 9, 2013)

Transfer +/-
Â£18m profit for Everton in the last 3 years
Â£21 loss for West Ham.

I know who I would appoint.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 9, 2013)




----------



## Sharktooth (May 9, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



View attachment 5966

Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Val (May 9, 2013)

Jdb2005 said:



			Neil Lennon - MEGALOLS

Him and McCoist are hopeless coaches who were appointed on the basis of them being cheap. Both tactically hopeless. Although a decent run in Europe for celtic this season I doubt it would happen again and is not Good enough for any club in England's top flight.
		
Click to expand...

I agree on the McCoist front but if you think Lennon is tactically hopeless then why did Milan copy his tactics against Barca and turn them over? Milan got plaudits for it but Celtic were criticised, they played the same containing game and hit on the break.

Neil Lennon is a good young coach still learning his trade, he will coach in the PL in time I just hope it's later rather than sooner.


----------



## Val (May 9, 2013)

I think more than anything Man U can see that Moyes does tend to get the best from his players in a similar mould to what Ferguson does and that is the biggest carrot for them, tactically he seems to do well enough to keep Everton in decent positions and I know he has had a few flirts at the lower end of the table but every manager has had bad seasons (even Ferguson has had them by Man U's standards) no one should argue he is a decent enough coach.

Whether or not he'll do a good job at Man U is all acedemic as he doesn't have the job.....yet, but I think Man U could do a lot worse and although it matters nowt to me who gets the job im glad it looks to be a British coach.


----------



## Jdb2005 (May 9, 2013)

Valentino said:



			I agree on the McCoist front but if you think Lennon is tactically hopeless then why did Milan copy his tactics against Barca and turn them over? Milan got plaudits for it but Celtic were criticised, they played the same containing game and hit on the break.

Neil Lennon is a good young coach still learning his trade, he will coach in the PL in time I just hope it's later rather than sooner.
		
Click to expand...

Is this the same tactics rangers got slated for under Walter smith in 2008 val?

In any game I've watched celtic it's been shocking.  My bro in law is also a season ticket holder at celtic park and he agrees with me. It's a matter of opinion really . And mine is he wouldn't cut it down south. He's also a horrible ugly cretin.  

And on McCoist he's not cutting it in sfl3.


----------



## Val (May 9, 2013)

Jdb2005 said:



			Is this the same tactics rangers got slated for under Walter smith in 2008 val?

In any game I've watched celtic it's been shocking.  My bro in law is also a season ticket holder at celtic park and he agrees with me. It's a matter of opinion really . And mine is he wouldn't cut it down south. *He's also a horrible ugly cretin*.  

And on McCoist he's not cutting it in sfl3.
		
Click to expand...

Makes him a bad manager eh


----------



## In_The_Rough (May 9, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



View attachment 5966

Click to expand...

Quality:rofl:


----------



## In_The_Rough (May 9, 2013)

Fergie's european record is nothing to write home about. I also agree think they should have done better over the years. Definitely looking more and more likely that Moyes is gonna be the man. If I were an Everton fan I would not be bothered about him going but more worried who is coming in to replace him, some of the names mentioned are good Laudrup and Martinez but 2 others that have sprung up this morning are Mark Hughes and Martin O'Neil 2 relegation fodder clowns those 2.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 9, 2013)

But O'Neil is clearly a brilliant manager. He's won a trophy and that's all that counts apparently.........?


----------



## In_The_Rough (May 9, 2013)

Papas1982 said:



			But O'Neil is clearly a brilliant manager. He's won a trophy and that's all that counts apparently.........?
		
Click to expand...

Are we on about his days at Celtic? or when he was at Leics? Can't remember that far back I was still at school. Did well at Sunderland though Good to resume our debate pal how are you this fine morning


----------



## Fader (May 9, 2013)

In_The_Rough said:



			Fergie's european record is nothing to write home about. I also agree think they should have done better over the years. Definitely looking more and more likely that Moyes is gonna be the man. If I were an Everton fan I would not be bothered about him going but more worried who is coming in to replace him, some of the names mentioned are good Laudrup and Martinez but 2 others that have sprung up this morning are *Mark Hughes and Martin O'Neil* 2 relegation fodder clowns those 2.
		
Click to expand...

2 managers that like to splash the cash on worthless players... Everton have no cash so have to sell before they can buy i'd feel for them if either of those 2 relegation monkies got the job! I think Martinez would be a superb appointment for them.


----------



## One Planer (May 9, 2013)

Fader said:



			2 managers that like to splash the cash on worthless players... Everton have no cash so have to sell before they can buy i'd feel for them if either of those 2 relegation monkies got the job! I think Martinez would be a superb appointment for them.
		
Click to expand...

I would like to think Martinez would show Dave Whelan the same loyalty he has been afforded if they are relegated and stay at Wigan.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 9, 2013)

In_The_Rough said:



			Are we on about his days at Celtic? or when he was at Leics? Can't remember that far back I was still at school. Did well at Sunderland though Good to resume our debate pal how are you this fine morning[/
he won a league cup at Leicester, as well as gaining promotion. As for up in Scotland, that doesn't count. 

I was only stirring, I agree that both the aforementioned aren't good enough. MON is a poor mans Moyes. He always starts well as he galvanises players but after that the wheels fall off. His self acclaimed record at villa was right up there with Redknapp and Pompey. Splash the cash the. Take the plaudits whilst the team to into financial meltdown. 

Btw, I was at school during MON's glory days too. Ain't that old lol
		
Click to expand...


----------



## In_The_Rough (May 9, 2013)

Fader said:



			2 managers that like to splash the cash on worthless players... Everton have no cash so have to sell before they can buy i'd feel for them if either of those 2 relegation monkies got the job! I think Martinez would be a superb appointment for them.
		
Click to expand...

Agree I think Martinez is a good bloke and a good manager and his style of football is very nice to watch. With what he is used to working with at Wigan it will be like winning the lotto at Everton


----------



## cookelad (May 9, 2013)

In_The_Rough said:



			If I were an Everton fan I would not be bothered about him going but more worried who is coming in to replace him, some of the names mentioned are good Laudrup and Martinez but 2 others that have sprung up this morning are Mark Hughes and Martin O'Neil 2 relegation fodder clowns those 2.
		
Click to expand...

Agree! I think all Everton fans will be hoping the 2nd two names are forgotten about as quickly as possible!


----------



## In_The_Rough (May 9, 2013)

Papas1982 said:





In_The_Rough said:



			Are we on about his days at Celtic? or when he was at Leics? Can't remember that far back I was still at school. Did well at Sunderland though Good to resume our debate pal how are you this fine morning[/
he won a league cup at Leicester, as well as gaining promotion. As for up in Scotland, that doesn't count. 

I was only stirring, I agree that both the aforementioned aren't good enough. MON is a poor mans Moyes. He always starts well as he galvanises players but after that the wheels fall off. His self acclaimed record at villa was right up there with Redknapp and Pompey. Splash the cash the. Take the plaudits whilst the team to into financial meltdown. 

Btw, I was at school during MON's glory days too. Ain't that old lol
		
Click to expand...

I know mid nineties he was at Leics seems like yesterday when his team of cloggers won the league cup. Does make you feel a bit old but I am only mid thirties so plenty of life left in me yet
		
Click to expand...


----------



## In_The_Rough (May 9, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Makes him a bad manager eh 

Click to expand...

No but it reduces revenue in the club shop, not gonna sell many photos of him are you


----------



## bladeplayer (May 9, 2013)

cookelad said:



			Agree! I think all Everton fans will be hoping the 2nd two names are forgotten about as quickly as possible!
		
Click to expand...

Most definately, :thup:... ah theres a few good managers out there , 

Must admit some of the comments here regarding DM have made me smile tho ,


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 9, 2013)

Jdb2005 said:



			Neil Lennon - MEGALOLS

Him and McCoist are hopeless coaches who were appointed on the basis of them being cheap. Both tactically hopeless. Although a decent run in Europe for celtic this season I doubt it would happen again and is not Good enough for any club in England's top flight.
		
Click to expand...

That's true up to a point, certainly on their reasons for getting their jobs. I think Lennon has shown the potential to be a decent manager (especially when he keeps the lid on his temper and paranoia); he's growing into the role. Not impressed with McCoist's team this year but think it hard to judge him given the train wreck situation he's working in and he's doing a great job in terms of leading the club. It _might_ still work out for him if he gets the space to concentrate on the football side of things....


----------



## Sharktooth (May 9, 2013)

In_The_Rough said:



			No but it reduces revenue in the club shop, not gonna sell many photos of him are you

Click to expand...

Clubs generate main revenue by selling photos in their shop of their manager?


----------



## In_The_Rough (May 9, 2013)

Sharktooth said:



			Clubs generate main revenue by selling photos in their shop of their manager?
		
Click to expand...

Did I say main revenue only joking anyway bit touchy this morning


----------



## Sharktooth (May 9, 2013)

In_The_Rough said:



			Did I say main revenue only joking anyway bit touchy this morning
		
Click to expand...

Haha, just laughing. I wonder how many photos of big Sam or Arry are sold out the club shop. God help Peter Beardsley...

Late afternoon here


----------



## In_The_Rough (May 9, 2013)

Sharktooth said:



			Haha, just laughing. I wonder how many photos of big Sam or Arry are sold out the club shop. God help Peter Beardsley...

Late afternoon here
		
Click to expand...

Did not see your location. Is it a scorcher out there? Friends of ours go to Thailand quite a lot and say how nice it is apart from the humidity. None of them are oil paintings are they


----------



## Sharktooth (May 9, 2013)

In_The_Rough said:



			Did not see your location. Is it a scorcher out there? Friends of ours go to Thailand quite a lot and say how nice it is apart from the humidity. None of them are oil paintings are they
		
Click to expand...

Roasting man, but its the low season so just need to turn up and play. Pay well over the odds for clubs here though. Some of the prices you guys quote make me flipping weep :angry:


----------



## In_The_Rough (May 9, 2013)

Really did not have it down for being expensive in the equipment market


----------



## CMAC (May 9, 2013)

Manchester United mistakenly confirm on club's Facebook account that David Moyes is confirmed as new manager

via Sky News


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 9, 2013)

thecraw said:



			Love reading bitter Pool fans views they always brighten up my day. Cheers Pete & Stu I'll be leaving the house today chuckling away. Its gonna be a lovely day.


SAF best manager in the world.
		
Click to expand...

Love reading "Aberdonian" wind up merchants on the forum.

So what point is bitter?I said he was a fantastic domestic manager. Moreover, disect his European record for me then, I'll be very intrigued. (The're my reading glasses on BTW).


----------



## bladeplayer (May 9, 2013)

DarthVega said:



			Manchester United mistakenly confirm on club's Facebook account that David Moyes is confirmed as new manager

via Sky News
		
Click to expand...

Everton have released statement aswell


----------



## dazzio78 (May 9, 2013)

Taken from the Official Everton twitter feed:

OFFICIAL: Everton can confirm that David Moyes will leave the Club at the end of the season.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 9, 2013)

Jings that's a surprise!


----------



## Imurg (May 9, 2013)

Is there a vacant position somewhere that he can fill......?


----------



## One Planer (May 9, 2013)

Imurg said:



			Is there a vacant position somewhere that he can fill......?
		
Click to expand...

Chelsea?


:smirk:


----------



## Sharktooth (May 9, 2013)

In_The_Rough said:



			Really did not have it down for being expensive in the equipment market
		
Click to expand...

90% import duty. Also being classed as 'luxury items' they just take the wee wee. Spent nearly Â£1000 in the past six months on gear. Artificially Inflated Thai baht doesn't help.


----------



## Imurg (May 9, 2013)

Gareth said:



			Chelsea?


:smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Well he wouldn't have to change the colour of his shirt.....:clap:


----------



## One Planer (May 9, 2013)

Imurg said:



			Well he wouldn't have to change the colour of his shirt.....:clap:
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## In_The_Rough (May 9, 2013)

Sharktooth said:



			90% import duty. Also being classed as 'luxury items' they just take the wee wee. Spent nearly Â£1000 in the past six months on gear. Artificially Inflated Thai baht doesn't help.
		
Click to expand...

Ouch does not sound good at all. Rather you than me in that aspect


----------



## cookelad (May 9, 2013)

BBC says it's a done deal 6 year contract starting July 1st


----------



## In_The_Rough (May 9, 2013)

6 Years wow that is a long contract. Surprised they have given him that from the off


----------



## Andy808 (May 9, 2013)

In_The_Rough said:



			6 Years wow that is a long contract. Surprised they have given him that from the off
		
Click to expand...

Why not? 
He's the SAF as they have so much in common.


----------



## In_The_Rough (May 9, 2013)

Andy808 said:



			Why not? 
He's the SAF as they have so much in common.

Click to expand...

Did it not take fergie 6 years to win a trophy perhaps that is why Moyes have been given a contract that length as he does not have much experience in the trophy department


----------



## bladeplayer (May 9, 2013)

In_The_Rough said:



			6 Years wow that is a long contract. Surprised they have given him that from the off
		
Click to expand...

Theyd have to , there is going to be transition time & utd might lose a few games more the 1st year .. but he is the right man for the job & that club IMO


----------



## In_The_Rough (May 9, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			Theyd have to , there is going to be transition time & utd might lose a few games more the 1st year .. but he is the right man for the job & that club IMO
		
Click to expand...

Maybe, I have my doubts that he will do well there but only time will tell. He certainly will be under more pressure than he was at Everton. Seems a long time though 6 years I would have thought a 3 or 4 year to be extended depending on how it is going. To be hopes he does well as he is not going to be cheap to get rid if he does flop


----------



## Sharktooth (May 9, 2013)

Can you imagine the clauses in the contract though? They say six years, could be out on his bum in one but get paid for four. Stupid money and attitudes these days.


----------



## In_The_Rough (May 9, 2013)

Sharktooth said:



			Can you imagine the clauses in the contract though? They say six years, could be out on his bum in one but get paid for four. Stupid money and attitudes these days.[/QUOTE

As I say I would be very surprised it was a 6 year contract and that's it must be retrictions in it surely.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Andy808 (May 9, 2013)

In_The_Rough said:



			Did it not take fergie 6 years to win a trophy perhaps that is why Moyes have been given a contract that length as he does not have much experience in the trophy department

Click to expand...

I'd give him 6 MONTHS if it's not working straight off the bat. 
It's not like he's inheriting an up and coming team is it. Scholes and Giggs are over the hill, De Gea is a worry every time he plays, Rooney wants out (maybe he already knew who was on the way) and there are a few other players who will want out now that SAF is not in charge. 
Moyes isn't a bad manager but he's no where near good enough for that position.

Mourinho, Klopp, Guadiola? Nope Moyes is the man to take ManU forward. HAHAHA


----------



## bladeplayer (May 9, 2013)

In_The_Rough said:



			Maybe, I have my doubts that he will do well there but only time will tell. He certainly will be under more pressure than he was at Everton. Seems a long time though 6 years I would have thought a 3 or 4 year to be extended depending on how it is going. To be hopes he does well as he is not going to be cheap to get rid if he does flop
		
Click to expand...

ala Pardew at Newcastle with his 8 years , I think a big bonus for DM is that It took fergie a while to win & build a team of his own,
I just hope he doesn't come robbing Jags & bainsey , id hope he has a good enough relationship with Bill Kenwright to do that ..

Contracts mean very little now anyhow


----------



## Andy808 (May 9, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			ala Pardew at Newcastle with his 8 years , I think a big bonus for DM is that It took fergie a while to win & build a team of his own,
I just hope he doesn't come robbing Jags & bainsey , id hope he has a good enough relationship with Bill Kenwright to do that ..

Contracts mean very little now anyhow
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure he'll be after Fellaini too.


----------



## cookelad (May 9, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			ala Pardew at Newcastle with his 8 years , I think a big bonus for DM is that It took fergie a while to win & build a team of his own,
I just hope he doesn't come robbing Jags & bainsey , id hope he has a good enough relationship with Bill Kenwright to do that ..

Contracts mean very little now anyhow
		
Click to expand...

I suspect Baines has already got his bags packed!


----------



## In_The_Rough (May 9, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			ala Pardew at Newcastle with his 8 years , I think a big bonus for DM is that It took fergie a while to win & build a team of his own,
I just hope he doesn't come robbing Jags & bainsey , id hope he has a good enough relationship with Bill Kenwright to do that ..

Contracts mean very little now anyhow
		
Click to expand...

Dont include NFC they are a circus on their own with Mike Ashley running it. Cant think of another manager that has been given that length of contract from the off. If he thinks the players you mention will improve Utd he will go for them, no friends in Football i'm afraid. Anyway if he buys them they will be replaceable just like most players are things move on. If it were me I would be more worried over who the next manager is going to be given a few of the names that have been thrown around.


----------



## In_The_Rough (May 9, 2013)

Andy808 said:



			I'd give him 6 MONTHS if it's not working straight off the bat. 
It's not like he's inheriting an up and coming team is it. Scholes and Giggs are over the hill, De Gea is a worry every time he plays, Rooney wants out (maybe he already knew who was on the way) and there are a few other players who will want out now that SAF is not in charge. 
Moyes isn't a bad manager but he's no where near good enough for that position.

Mourinho, Klopp, Guadiola? Nope Moyes is the man to take ManU forward. HAHAHA
		
Click to expand...

Take it your not a fan of Moyes then? Good point about Rooney you could well be onto something there, all I know is that Moyes and Rooney will not have a workable relationship so can deffo see him moving on.


----------



## Junior (May 9, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Sad, sad day. Man U have lost their manager who has buggered up 17 champions league campaigns over the last 20 odd years, who fluked one with a great last 3 minutes, and the other because John Terry slipped over after a biblical rainstorm. Despite getting through countless group stages and many finals, semis and quarter finals.

Discuss.

I'll be back tomorrow.........if the internet hasn't broke.

Ni-night.
		
Click to expand...

Your right mate, Europe has been his achillies heel, we have tripped over the line twice, and should have won it more.  The treble winning side of 99 could have pushed on SAF tried to do the right thing in making big signings (Veron , Van Nistlerooy) but they didn't make us invincible in Europe like most thought they would.  

You need luck a bit of luck in Europe and in football in general........ if Mark Robins had not bagged that goal in the FA cup against Forest SAF would not even have lasted the 1990 season.


----------



## Andy808 (May 9, 2013)

In_The_Rough said:



			Take it your not a fan of Moyes then? Good point about Rooney you could well be onto something there, all I know is that Moyes and Rooney will not have a workable relationship so can deffo see him moving on.
		
Click to expand...

It's not that I'm not a fan, although I'm not, I just don't think he has what it takes. SAF is leaving while on top that's for certain but he's not leaving the team in good shape which is the most important factor. The team has already had the overhaul started but it's a long way from being complete and that is Moyes' first big problem.
I don't think he has the tactics to take on the best in Europe in the CL even if he gets the players he want and needs.


----------



## In_The_Rough (May 9, 2013)

Andy808 said:



			It's not that I'm not a fan, although I'm not, I just don't think he has what it takes. SAF is leaving while on top that's for certain but he's not leaving the team in good shape which is the most important factor. The team has already had the overhaul started but it's a long way from being complete and that is Moyes' first big problem.
I don't think he has the tactics to take on the best in Europe in the CL even if he gets the players he want and needs.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with you mate on Moyes I have been debating with others on here the past couple of days. We may be proved wrong in which case I will say fair play but if I were a Utd fan I would not be too pleased with his appointment.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 9, 2013)

Andy808 said:



			Moyes isn't a bad manager but he's no where near good enough for that position.

Mourinho, Klopp, Guadiola? Nope Moyes is the man to take ManU forward. HAHAHA
		
Click to expand...

And so I take it that you know more about football management than SAF then?


----------



## Fish (May 9, 2013)

Junior said:



			Your right mate, Europe has been his achillies heel, we have tripped over the line twice, and should have won it more.  The treble winning side of 99 could have pushed on SAF tried to do the right thing in making big signings (Veron , Van Nistlerooy) but they didn't make us invincible in Europe like most thought they would.  

You need luck a bit of luck in Europe and in football in general........ if Mark Robins had not bagged that goal in the FA cup against Forest SAF would not even have lasted the 1990 season.
		
Click to expand...

It took 2 stabs for them to beat Crystal Palace


----------



## Andy808 (May 9, 2013)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			And so I take it that you know more about football management than SAF then?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry didn't realise I couldn't have an opinion or do I have to start the sentence with IMO?


----------



## In_The_Rough (May 9, 2013)

Who signed Bebe and Djemba Djemba


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 9, 2013)

Fish said:



			It took 2 stabs for them to beat Crystal Palace
		
Click to expand...


Yeah and so it began, :whoo: but for that goal at forest in round 3 SAF would of been sacked and things would of been a whole lot different!


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 9, 2013)

In_The_Rough said:



			Who signed Bebe and Djemba Djemba

Click to expand...

Not to mention the long list of dodgy keepers


----------



## In_The_Rough (May 9, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			Not to mention the long list of dodgy keepers
		
Click to expand...

Massimo Taibi. Mark Bosnich every coke dealer in Manchester was unhappy when he went. Barthez. Your right there has been a few


----------



## Papas1982 (May 9, 2013)

Of  course Fergie made bad signings. He was there for quarter if a decade. The only people that try to knock him are envious fans. There's not a supporter in the land that would t have loved him as manager. All this be was due to be sacked. Charltons come out and said that was nonsense. There was a transition happening when he took over much like at Arsenal now. Agreed he could have done better in Europe. But to win any cup comp takes luck. Look at the league cup this year. Nobody would of predicted them too. Or Chelsea winning last years champs league? Or Liverppol in Istanbul. Lucky to get last olympiakos. IMHO he is without doubt the greatest of all time. All the others that will be mentioned had better periods than him, but none had to create new teams they all had good eras. Much like Barca now, how will they be in 3 years when there main squad has changed?


----------



## Papas1982 (May 9, 2013)

In_The_Rough said:



			Massimo Taibi. Mark Bosnich every coke dealer in Manchester was unhappy when he went. Barthez. Your right there has been a few
		
Click to expand...

I loved Taibi, let a cracking daisy cutter from Le Tiss through his legs lol. Barthez had credentials to be fair. Bosnich was an accident to happen.


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 9, 2013)

Papas1982 said:



			I loved Taibi, let a cracking daisy cutter from Le Tiss through his legs lol.
		
Click to expand...


Not quite as painful as the 5 goal horror show at the bridge :rant:


----------



## In_The_Rough (May 9, 2013)

Papas1982 said:



			I loved Taibi, let a cracking daisy cutter from Le Tiss through his legs lol. Barthez had credentials to be fair. Bosnich was an accident to happen.
		
Click to expand...

Barthez used to make some great saves in a match then just drop a total howler.I had this debate with a bloke at work at the time who followed Utd and told him it is no use keep making great saves to throw it all away by making massive gaffs


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 9, 2013)

In_The_Rough said:



			Barthez used to make some great saves in a match then just drop a total howler.I had this debate with a bloke at work at the time who followed Utd and told him it is no use keep making great saves to throw it all away by making massive gaffs
		
Click to expand...


Like standing by claiming offside and watching Di Canio walk the ball in!


----------



## In_The_Rough (May 9, 2013)

pbrown7582 said:



			Like standing by claiming offside and watching Di Canio walk the ball in! 

Click to expand...

Yes like that. The 2 games I remember most was a CL game against Deportivo when Diego Tristan robbed the ball off him about 20 yards outside the penalty area and the other was a game at Highbury against your best mate Wengers Arsenal when he gifted 2 to Terry Henry


----------



## Papas1982 (May 9, 2013)

In_The_Rough said:



			Yes like that. The 2 games I remember most was a CL game against Deportivo when Diego Tristan robbed the ball off him about 20 yards outside the penalty area and the other was a game at Highbury against your best mate Wengers Arsenal when he gifted 2 to Terry Henry
		
Click to expand...

Yeah the Henry was tops. I agree Barthez was poor, just saying that when he signed nobody thought it was a bad idea. I think they've got a star now. De Gea still gets pushed a bit, but I think he gets less support that other keepers coz refs think he's weak. He's defo worth keepping, in my humble opinion. Baines and felaini added to the current team could be an excellent idea. And IF they were to get Ronaldo, I'd say the Glazers could pick the team and still win.


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 9, 2013)

Papas1982 said:



			Yeah the Henry was tops. I agree Barthez was poor, just saying that when he signed nobody thought it was a bad idea. I think they've got a star now. De Gea still gets pushed a bit, but I think he gets less support that other keepers coz refs think he's weak. He's defo worth keepping, in my humble opinion. Baines and felaini added to the current team could be an excellent idea. And IF they were to get Ronaldo, I'd say the Glazers could pick the team and still win.
		
Click to expand...

De Gea has provided worthy and will only get better, Baines would be a good addition not quite as convinced with Fellanini, and if ronaldo comes there won't be a lot of cash left over, as already spent a fair chunk on Zaha.


----------



## In_The_Rough (May 9, 2013)

De gea great shot stopper poor in the air but he has improved. I know Madrid have been looking at him as a replacement for Iker. Forgot about Zaha dont know much about him. With regard to Baines and Ron though do you not think they should be looking at younger players as the team is knocking on a bit


----------



## Papas1982 (May 9, 2013)

In_The_Rough said:



			De gea great shot stopper poor in the air but he has improved. I know Madrid have been looking at him as a replacement for Iker. Forgot about Zaha dont know much about him. With regard to Baines and Ron though do you not think they should be looking at younger players as the team is knocking on a bit
		
Click to expand...

Baines may be pointless. Gotta take a punt on fabio or buttner sooner or later. I'd rate Dea Gea, smalling, jones, cleverly, kagawa, wellbeck, Powell, wellbeck and Hernandez as a better collection of young (not youth) players than any club in the league. Rooney, RVP, Evra, Vidic, Rio and Carrick are hardly over  hill. Not too mention Young, Nani and Valencia. Christ when you think of it, is that really the worst (as some say) squad to win the league?? As for Ronaldo, I'd sign him all day long. Loads of years left in the tank and simply too good to turn down. Felaini although having a good goalscoring season is a destroyer by trade and I think that's what UTd are missing.


----------



## In_The_Rough (May 9, 2013)

De Gea as I said earlier.Jones potentially very good indeed. Smalling,Cleverly,Welbeck I do not rate.Kagawa jury is still out on him first season and all. Powell I have no idea about. Hernandez is a quality goal getter.RVP nuff said, Rooney has lost interest and fitness IMO, Evra and Vidic quality but will need replacing sooner rather than later, Rio has always been overated IMO good but not as good as what they crack him up to be and again will soon need replacing, Carrick do not rate at all. Young is o.k, Nani can be world class or sunday league depending what mood he is in, Valencia is good but has had a poor season. I would say it is the worst to win it for quite a while yes but definitely not the worst


----------



## wrighty1874 (May 9, 2013)

In honour of SAF retiring, all premiership matches wil play an extra 4 minutes injury time this weekend!!!


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 9, 2013)

In_The_Rough said:



			De Gea as I said earlier.Jones potentially very good indeed. Smalling,Cleverly,Welbeck I do not rate.Kagawa jury is still out on him first season and all. Powell I have no idea about. Hernandez is a quality goal getter.RVP nuff said, Rooney has lost interest and fitness IMO, Evra and Vidic quality but will need replacing sooner rather than later, Rio has always been overated IMO good but not as good as what they crack him up to be and again will soon need replacing, Carrick do not rate at all. Young is o.k, Nani can be world class or sunday league depending what mood he is in, Valencia is good but has had a poor season. I would say it is the worst to win it for quite a while yes but definitely not the worst
		
Click to expand...

Agree with all that apart from Young being OK. He's a waste of snap. Lets be honest would Ronaldo want to leave Madrid to come back to Manc?? he left for a reason.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 9, 2013)

I think carrick is class, because he isn't all rush rush people don't rate him. There's a reason scholesy was played less towards the end. Carrick was controlling games, he's the best English passer about at the moment. The fact that UTDs defence was so much better 2nd half of season was because rio played more games. Fans don't seem to like him, but all pundits rate him. Twice the player terry was, rio can play with any centre back and work


----------



## In_The_Rough (May 9, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			Agree with all that apart from Young being OK. He's a waste of snap. Lets be honest would Ronaldo want to leave Madrid to come back to Manc?? he left for a reason.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers. Ronaldo has been unhappy with his lot in Madrid for a good few months now around the same time the spanish government brough in new tax laws which was an unfortunate coincidence:smirk: he will go where is pay packet is the biggest mate and if he can wangle himself better tax breaks at Utd than anywhere else that is where he will go, he really is the stereotype modern football mercenary. He left as he though the grass was greener at Madrid which it was for a few years as foreign workers in Spain that were classed as people with unique talents or something like that paid a silly amount of tax on their wages around 15% I think so you do that on his rumoured Â£250,000 per week wage and you can see why he jumped.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 9, 2013)

In_The_Rough said:



			Cheers. Ronaldo has been unhappy with his lot in Madrid for a good few months now around the same time the spanish government brough in new tax laws which was an unfortunate coincidence:smirk: he will go where is pay packet is the biggest mate and if he can wangle himself better tax breaks at Utd than anywhere else that is where he will go, he really is the stereotype modern football mercenary. He left as he though the grass was greener at Madrid which it was for a few years as foreign workers in Spain that were classed as people with unique talents or something like that paid a silly amount of tax on their wages around 15% I think so you do that on his rumoured Â£250,000 per week wage and you can see why he jumped.
		
Click to expand...

Thats a bit cynical, whilst I agree he'll leave for better money. Most Europeans do dream of playing for madrid. Granted he won't have gone there for peanuts. But if money is his only desire hell end up at PSG. I reckon an outside shout for chelski maybe, him and mourinho are still chummy so if the special one returns I'd not be shocked to see the winker follow. That said, whatever he's motives are I'd be happy if he was in the Orem coz his talent is second to none, ok it probably is. But his still head n shoulders above everyone but the little Argie!


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 9, 2013)

Junior said:



			Your right mate, Europe has been his achillies heel, we have tripped over the line twice, and should have won it more.  The treble winning side of 99 could have pushed on SAF tried to do the right thing in making big signings (Veron , Van Nistlerooy) but they didn't make us invincible in Europe like most thought they would.  

You need luck a bit of luck in Europe and in football in general........ if Mark Robins had not bagged that goal in the FA cup against Forest SAF would not even have lasted the 1990 season.
		
Click to expand...

I know mate, you can't deny his domestic success, but I do think Man U should have won about 6 champs leagues under Ferguson with the teams he had, whether Barcelona were around or not. 

Don't get me wrong on his day he was a whinging, bullying sod and much more, but he was a driven winner. As I said, if he would have been any one of our clubs managers we would have loved him.

I still remember being at OT in 1990 singing Fergie must stay, when he was getting hell from 80-odd percent of your support that day. That didn't work out as we would have thought ........

I think to criticise him for some bad buys over 25 years is a moot point though (not you, I know) as every manager has made big mistakes, but it's about what you do with the good buys, and what you win overall that counts.


----------



## In_The_Rough (May 9, 2013)

Papas1982 said:



			Thats a bit cynical, whilst I agree he'll leave for better money. Most Europeans do dream of playing for madrid. Granted he won't have gone there for peanuts. But if money is his only desire hell end up at PSG. I reckon an outside shout for chelski maybe, him and mourinho are still chummy so if the special one returns I'd not be shocked to see the winker follow. That said, whatever he's motives are I'd be happy if he was in the Orem coz his talent is second to none, ok it probably is. But his still head n shoulders above everyone but the little Argie!
		
Click to expand...

No mate he did not go there for peanuts around Â£12 million a year wages plus image rights on every shirt they sell with his name on the back. Soon as the Spanish brought in these austerity measures where he was now going to be paying around 50% tax on his earnings then he decides he is unhappy and wants out so forgive me for being a bit cynical. Nobody is doubting his ability as you say better than everyone else bar one. The tax situation over here is now better than Spain so he can afford to earn less and be better off so if it is about money then it is not a done deal he will go to PSG, Chelsel pay silly wages as well, as do Utd in certain cases RVP is on Â£200k a week is he not. So either of those 2 is an option should he depart Madrid


----------



## Papas1982 (May 9, 2013)

In_The_Rough said:



			No mate he did not go there for peanuts around Â£12 million a year wages plus image rights on every shirt they sell with his name on the back. Soon as the Spanish brought in these austerity measures where he was now going to be paying around 50% tax on his earnings then he decides he is unhappy and wants out so forgive me for being a bit cynical. Nobody is doubting his ability as you say better than everyone else bar one. The tax situation over here is now better than Spain so he can afford to earn less and be better off so if it is about money then it is not a done deal he will go to PSG, Chelsel pay silly wages as well, as do Utd in certain cases RVP is on Â£200k a week is he not. So either of those 2 is an option should he depart Madrid
		
Click to expand...

I never said he went there for peanuts, but for me a mercenary in football terms is the likes of Chris samba taking 100k at a useless team coz he's chasing money. I know footballers are made obscene amounts go cash but do you think he's not worth 200k? Madrid could just up his wages to continue his net but they've not offered that. Messi has just be bumped up for that exact reason, or is he a mercenary too for making them pay more? If he goes to PSG then granted he's proven your point because the French league is not as compete be as rather English, German or Spanish. But leaving Madrid for a "fair" wage isn't a bad thing.


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 10, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			I still remember being at OT in 1990 singing Fergie must stay, when he was getting hell from 80-odd percent of your support that day. That didn't work out as we would have thought ........
 .
		
Click to expand...

Thanks LB glad you saw the light we never :thup: :lol:

i will hold my hand up as being one of those 80%...

how wrong can you be!


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Lanark_Golfer (May 11, 2013)

Can't believe all the talk of Ferguson being the best manager ever.... 

Ally McCoist has just won 55 titles in one season


----------

